# Pedido de Estações Amadoras



## ACalado (9 Fev 2008 às 18:38)

boas tardes sei que existe um tópico semelhante ao que criei mas este tem em vista em pedir aos membros deste fórum que possuam estações amadora e se não virem nenhum inconveniente como e óbvio, que colocassem os seus links das estações para as colocar na secção de links do meu site pessoal para assim dar a conhecer melhor  resolvi pedir 1º pois podiam levar a mal a colocação dos vossos links pessoais no meu site.
cumprimentos


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2008 às 05:34)

bem visto que ninguém se manifestou, o que pretendia fica sem efeito,  podem encerrar o tópico.....
obrigado na mesma.... :assobio::assobio::assobio:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Fev 2008 às 13:52)

Olá, *Spiritmind* !
Não respondi mais cedo porque não reparei na existência deste tópico.
Essa tua proposta inclui estações sem ligação ao P.C., como a minha?
Eu tenho um site pessoal com os resumos meteorológicos diários.
É do teu interesse?
Se quiseres, tens aqui o meu endereço: _http://moscavide.meteopt.com_.


----------



## ACalado (10 Fev 2008 às 14:03)

Daniel_Vilao disse:


> Olá, *Spiritmind* !
> Não respondi mais cedo porque não reparei na existência deste tópico.
> Essa tua proposta inclui estações sem ligação ao P.C., como a minha?
> Eu tenho um site pessoal com os resumos meteorológicos diários.
> ...



ok amigo Daniel será adicionada a secção dos links 

obrigado


----------



## Minho (11 Fev 2008 às 23:23)

Outra http://www.meteomelgaco.com/ ...


----------



## HotSpot (12 Fev 2008 às 10:34)

Não sei se está lá a minha ou não mas aqui fica:

www.meteomoita.com


----------



## HotSpot (27 Fev 2008 às 19:48)

Uma estação Davis toda "artilhada" que funciona desde 2004 e ainda não vi referência aqui no forum

MeteoMafra

http://www.esec-mafra.rcts.pt/meteomafra/indexestacao.htm


----------



## Manecas (8 Set 2016 às 18:23)

Estação brevemente no ativo, em São Jorge, Zona do Topo.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ICALHETA2


----------



## AzoresPower (8 Set 2016 às 22:00)

Muito bom @Manecas, quantas mais por aqui nos Açores, melhor


----------



## Manecas (8 Set 2016 às 23:48)

AzoresPower disse:


> Muito bom @Manecas, quantas mais por aqui nos Açores, melhor


Já a tenho a trabalhar! 
Não é assim uma estação daquelas XPTO, mas foi oferecida e a cavalo dado não se olha o dente 
É uma PCE-FWS 20


----------

